

Why websites look so ugly - andrew_null
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-web-sites-look-so-ugly-2009-11

======
tumult
Actual article here: [http://andrewchenblog.com/2009/11/25/product-design-
debt-ver...](http://andrewchenblog.com/2009/11/25/product-design-debt-versus-
technical-debt/)

Real reason websites look so ugly, not mentioned in article: browsers don't
use good typesetting algorithms in order to keep reflow speeds high. (Compare
TeX to a Word document or a browser page rendering. Yech.)

